Ask HN: Do your company's values mean anything to you? - lftherios
======
elmerfud
No they don't because company's don't have values people do.

In my experience, a company holds to it's stated values because it has a
strong central leader. A zealot if you will that's holdiy to them and
inspiring others to stick with them. They are willing to risk it all because
it's the right thing.

Most company's, values are extremely flexible depending on how profitable the
company is. Companies with boards, shareholders, etc... First duty is to be
profitable to them. If they can be profitable and good moral values that's
great and many times it starts that way. When times get difficult it because
values and morals go out the window.

------
a3n
No. I'll read them sometimes if I'm standing in a hallway for some reason.

The only value that matters to me: Do the right thing, as best as you can
determine that, as best you can.

